# 2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah3 [updated]

## Mafteah

2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah2   (apply on top of 2.6.9-rc2-mm3)

Applied patches:

```
from_2.6.9-rc2-mm2_to_staircase8.8

mapped_watermark4.diff

hard_mw1.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

defaultcfq.diff

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.6.diff

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah2.patch
```

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.9-rc2/2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah2/2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah2.bz2

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.9-rc2/2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah2/Mafteah-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r2.ebuild

----------

## asph

must be pretty unstable on top of a mm.. does it run ok in your pc?

----------

## gun26

Compiled fine here and seems to be working okay. To get the nvidia-kernel to work for my FX-5200 I needed Damouse's ebuild from http://svn.esuna.co.uk/esuna/damouse-portage/. He has one for ATI as well. Sound from my motherboard's crappy VIA 8233 south bridge is about as good as it ever is - which is to say, not very, but that's not the kernel's fault. I've enabled vesab-tng and it's working well. Other kernel-related stuff seems to be working - so far. Good job, Mafteah!

I like all these kernel patchsets to play with - I'm trying as many as I can that have Reiser4 support, since I'm preparing to finally move my / filesystem over to it. I figure if those of us who can afford to experiment test these alternative kernel patchsets out, it will be all to the good of Linux kernel development. Of course, I'm doing my experimentation in the full knowledge that if it ends up breaking my system in two, I own both halves.   :Razz: 

----------

## senzacionale

i have the same card in my notebook. So is thi Damouse's ebuild also good for my card and 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 kernel?

----------

## Moloch

I'm going to give this one a go. Seems like 2.6.9 is starting unstable. Haven't found a good one yet. I'm currently using 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4, which has been ok, but actually just hard locked while typing this out.

Of course these are only rc's so 2.6.9 final will tell us for sure.

----------

## DaMouse

 *senzacionale wrote:*   

> i have the same card in my notebook. So is thi Damouse's ebuild also good for my card and 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 kernel?

 

I'd appreciate you testing it  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## senzacionale

i try the same problemm.

Picture not clear.

Damouse will this nvidia-kernel also work good with 2.6.8.1 kernel becouse i will try to go back in this kernel and see if it wil works?

Thnx

----------

## DaMouse

Should do  :Smile: 

-DaMouse

----------

## Moloch

Well, I seem to be experiencing lock ups with this one.

Howover I ended up reversing the patch bringing it down to mm3 and so far it seems quite stable. I haven't stressed things enough, but I didn't have to stress things before hand either.

----------

## Mafteah

 *Moloch wrote:*   

> Well, I seem to be experiencing lock ups with this one.
> 
> Howover I ended up reversing the patch bringing it down to mm3 and so far it seems quite stable. I haven't stressed things enough, but I didn't have to stress things before hand either.

 

Yes, I think the problem is with one or more of ck patchs, I'm working to fix the lockups.

----------

## Mafteah

Reversing 

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.9-rc2/2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah2/broken-out/hard_mw1.diff

Should fix the lockups

----------

## butters

Works okay here... same as 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1:

vesa-tng is broken for me (works with 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4)

when framebuffer is disabled, all text consoles are severely "blurred" and unusable.

Basically, 2.6.9-rc2 has some problems with fbcon, other than that, its ok.  I don't notice any interactivity improvements from staircase-8.3 to 8.8, but I see many of the loose ck patches were finally incorporated into staircase.

Also I would really like to see ipw2100 included.

Good work, Mafteah.

----------

## Mafteah

 *butters wrote:*   

> Works okay here... same as 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1:
> 
> vesa-tng is broken for me (works with 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4)
> 
> when framebuffer is disabled, all text consoles are severely "blurred" and unusable.
> ...

 

vesa-tng works here

----------

## Mafteah

Mafteah3 is here  :Smile: 

with gensplash

```
fbdev-fix-scrolling-corruption.patch | reversed

fbdev-add-tile-blitting-support.patch | reversed

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc2.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah2.patch

from_2.6.9-rc2-mm2_to_staircase8.8

mapped_watermark4.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

defaultcfq.diff

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.6.diff
```

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.9-rc2/2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah3/2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah3.bz2

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.9-rc2/2.6.9-rc2-Mafteah3/Mafteah-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r3.ebuild

----------

